# San Diego Velodrome Swap Meet



## mdvilla (Feb 25, 2003)

RBR's

The San Diego Velodrome will have it's Spring swap meet Sunday April 10th. The fee for buyers is a low $3. Check http://www.sdvelodrome.com/ for details.

Thanks.


----------

